# Mk4 2.0 resonator delete or muffler delete?



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

i have been trying to decide whether to do a resonator delete or a muffler delete. has anyone done either of these? if you have please tell me what you think of it and/or a video or something. i dont think a resonator delete is gonna increase the sound much. i like the sound of a muffler delete but i would like to hear wht you guys think. thanks!


----------



## green99jetta (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 resonator delete or muffler delete? (Skaterxjimi)*

idk man ECStuning.com has a nice ansa silverline exhaust for about $350 i think. Otherwise you could do a muffler delete and put a turn down right after the resonator it will be a litte loud but sound ok i guess but good luck with the cops on that exhaust. If your looking to delete the reso. and keep the muffler your not going to get much sound out of it i would just say pick up the ansa and do a reso. delete and have a exhaust shop make a custom pipe back to the muffler


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 resonator delete or muffler delete? (green99jetta)*

I've been going on for 3 years now w/o a muffler and I'm to the point where I want to put one back on. Yes it does make it lounder and a hint of torque loss but I dunno, it's fun for a while but the sound will get to you.


----------



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 resonator delete or muffler delete? (Skaterxjimi)*

ok so last night i cut the exhaust piping after the last bend right before the muffler. i replaced the muffler with a 2.25 straight pipe and a 2.25 elbow that i cut in half for a hidden turndown. the exhaust sounds alot better then i thought. its very deep and cracks and pops when u shift down which sounds great. its not as loud as i thought the muffler delete would be but its definitly loud. i dont think its loud enough to get pulled over though. only thing i think will get annoying is that 5th gear is so short and i drive the highway for 3 hours to work and back and my car does 70 at like 3500 rpm's. And for that loss in power your talkin about tmTuned. If anything i feel better acceleration than a loss of power.


_Modified by Skaterxjimi at 2:20 AM 7-21-2009_


----------

